# Which Food(s) Do You Dislike Immensely?



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 6, 2012)

Good Afternoon, 

Looking forward to hearing all about ur food peeves and dislikes ... 

Firstly, there are 5 foods that I would not touch nor eat, if I were paid a trip to Australia ... They are:

1) Soy Beans, Soy Milk, Soy period ... Detest period. 
2) Pumpkin - just do not pumpkin 
3) Average Chinese Cantonese or Korean Cuisine ... these two just have never appealed to me ... Now, Szcheuan is alot more interesting ... or Hunan. However, I truly love Indian, Sashimi and a few Thai curries. 
5) OVERCOOKED MEAT, OVERCOOKED PASTA  anything in tiny diced pieces cut up so, and covered with onions or sauces, that it disguises the dish ... I know how to use a knife, and am not someone who is from an extensive stew culture --- we ate large bone in thick rare steaks, whole fish baked in oven, fab pastas ... however, not meats all diced or chicken diced etcetra. 

Other than above mentioned, I am very flexible ... and enjoy sampling cuisines from around the globe ... 

Looking forward to hearing all about your dislikes ... and food peeves ...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 6, 2012)

Brussels Sprouts

Sauerkruat


----------



## CraigC (Apr 6, 2012)

Lima beans
Most offal
Freshwater fish except catfish and crawfish. Never tried trout, so that could go either way.
Velveeta
Fake crab

There are many things I haven't tried so the list could increase or remain as is.


----------



## MrsLMB (Apr 6, 2012)

Anchovies
Brussel Sprouts
Lima Beans


----------



## Addie (Apr 6, 2012)

Okra. Pineapple. For me these two foods it is the texture. All my kids love  pineapple. And I don't know where that came from. I never served it to them. 

For some strange reason all our pineapple now comes from Thailand. We still grow them in Hawaii. I don't know if the Dole and Del Monte canneries are still in business there.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Apr 6, 2012)

Anything that says light, low, or reduced on the label.


----------



## vitauta (Apr 6, 2012)

i don't intensely dislike any foods.  there may be a half dozen or so that i don't much care for....


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 6, 2012)

Brussel sprouts
Spaghetti squash
Jerusalem artichokes
Kishka
Beef liver
Heavily sugared foods
Stinky fish
Lean dry meats


----------



## Addie (Apr 6, 2012)

Bigjim68 said:


> Anything that says light, low, or reduced on the label.


 
I am with you on that.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 6, 2012)

Cauliflower
Beets
Rhubarb
Swiss Chard


----------



## Siegal (Apr 6, 2012)

Strangely enough I can't think of one "normal" thing I won't eat. I am the least picky person i know! Stinky cheese, shellfish, offal, etc. The only stuff I won't eat are things on like bizarre foods: bugs, eyeballs, horseys. 

Making chopped liver and tongue tonight for the holiday.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 6, 2012)

Brussels sprouts
Liver
Offal
Sweet potatoes topped with marshmallows
Fishy tasting fish


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 6, 2012)

I wish to thank all of those who have taken out the time to post their pet peeves on foods ... 

I agree: NO kangaroo, no horses or donkies, no rabbits, no crickets etcetra ... 

Siegal: what is OFAL ? I have seen this typed several times ... is this a colloquial USA expression or a food ? 

Kind regards.  
Margi.


----------



## jabbur (Apr 6, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Brussels sprouts
> Liver
> Offal
> Sweet potatoes topped with marshmallows
> Fishy tasting fish



Dawg - you stole my list!! Except for the sweet potatoes, I'd have to substitute game in there (venison, rabbit, duck, etc)

I'm also not a fan of thai food. I'll eat it if that's all there is but generally don't care for it.


----------



## Siegal (Apr 6, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:
			
		

> I wish to thank all of those who have taken out the time to post their pet peeves on foods ...
> 
> I agree: NO kangaroo, no horses or donkies, no rabbits, no crickets etcetra ...
> 
> ...



It's like the weird innards of an animal: brain tongue intestine liver stomach etc


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Apr 6, 2012)

Onions! Red, white, or brown. Even the sweet ones like Vadialia, Wala Wala or Maui. We have a mutual non-agression pact. I don't eat them, and they don't give me severe agita.

Green onions, or scallions, are okay and I don't have a problem with shallots either, just onions. I can add them to a recipe, but I have to either eat around them or sleep sitting up that night.


----------



## Vanitas (Apr 6, 2012)

Cabbage - in any shape or form. Coleslaw? Gross!! Cabbage rolls? BARF!

Brussel sprouts - my dad loves 'em. I call them his "gas balls" because I think they smell like gas when they're cooking.

Liver - I'm not squeamish about it, just can't stand the taste.

Cheesecake - I honestly don't know how I can hate it. I love cream cheese!!


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 6, 2012)

Vanitas said:


> ...Brussel sprouts - my dad loves 'em. I call them his "gas balls" because I think they smell like gas when they're cooking...




That's not why...


----------



## Vanitas (Apr 6, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> That's not why...


 No clue what you are talking about....

 They do have that unpleasant side effect too.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 6, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Lima beans
> Most offal
> Freshwater fish except catfish and crawfish. Never tried trout, so that could go either way.
> Velveeta
> ...



Agreed except the offal.

Cooked trout are horrible tasting. Smoked trout is good and so is smoked salmon which is closely related to trout and a fish that lives in both salt and fresh water and I detest it cooked.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 6, 2012)

I can see this is quite an anti Brussel Sprout Forum of Members ... so far it is the most disliked veggie. 

@ V, 

Even chocolate brownie cheesecake or white chocolate cheesecake with mangos ? 

Thanks for all the interesting replies ...
Ciao. Off to take drive, to explore ... 
Margi


----------



## taxlady (Apr 6, 2012)

I am very fond of Brussel sprouts, but I almost never get to eat them. DH gets nauseous at the smell. It has to do with an entire field of Brussels sprouts on fire, when he was a kid. (I wouldn't have thought they could catch fire like that.)


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 6, 2012)

Vanitas said:


> No clue what you are talking about....
> 
> They do have that *unpleasant side effect* too.




*THAT'S* what I'm talking about!


----------



## Vanitas (Apr 6, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> @ V,
> 
> Even chocolate brownie cheesecake or white chocolate cheesecake with mangos ?


Nope, just can't stand the taste. I _want_ to like it because it comes in so many amazing flavours and varieties, just like the ones you mentioned. 

At family functions, someone usually brings a cheesecake. And everyone always tells me to try it because "it doesn't even taste like cheesecake". I always give it a taste, hoping to like it. But haven't found one I liked yet


----------



## roadfix (Apr 6, 2012)

I can eat anything except natto.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 6, 2012)

roadfix said:


> I can eat anything except natto.




I had to look it up and I have to agree.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 6, 2012)

*Salmon(cooked).......nasty strong taste, however I love lox.

lima beans........it's a texture thing

sweet potatoes......especially disgusting with marshmallow topping

brussel sprouts........although I'm about to try them again.  I saw a recipe for them with BACON.  We all know most anything is tolerable with bacon. 


*


----------



## kadesma (Apr 6, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> *Salmon(cooked).......nasty strong taste, however I love lox.
> 
> lima beans........it's a texture thing
> 
> ...


Try roasting those sprouts with evoo salt and fresh ground pepper. They are great. Love them.
kades


----------



## taxlady (Apr 6, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> *Salmon(cooked).......nasty strong taste, however I love lox.
> 
> lima beans........it's a texture thing
> 
> ...



I agree, but you should try the Brussels sprouts only lightly cooked. Much nicer when the colour hasn't gone a bit khaki/yellowish.

I bet you would like gravad laks (marinated salmon).


----------



## kadesma (Apr 6, 2012)

OKRA,Salmon,undercooked eggs that looklike nose drippings, steak well done,red licorice,Italian hot sausage, any sausage for that matter.
kades


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 6, 2012)

I forgot to mention cherry pie.......oh how I hate cherry pie.  Shudder. 
I don't like red cherries at all, or blueberries either.

Kades and TL, I will follow your advice about brussel sprouts and try again.

TL, I've looked at your recipe for gravad laks many times and I'm really going to give it a go one day soon.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 6, 2012)

Kayelle said:
			
		

> Salmon(cooked).......nasty strong taste, however I love lox.
> 
> lima beans........it's a texture thing
> 
> ...



I agree with everything but lima beans, Kayelle.  Forgot about the salmon, thought it was just me who can't stand it unless it's smoked.

Don't even bother with bacon with brussels sprouts, it just ruins perfectly good bacon.  Been there, done that, not doing it again.


----------



## bakechef (Apr 6, 2012)

Liver-  Oddly enough, I liked it as a kid, especially deer liver, and I was a really picky child.

Seafood- I grew up in Maine around some of the planet's best seafood.  I have tried, shrimp, scallops, lobster, and various kinds of fish.  I just can't get past the smell, even the very subtle smell of really fresh seafood.  I also don't really like the texture of most of it.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 7, 2012)

Siegal said:


> Strangely enough I can't think of one "normal" thing I won't eat. I am the least picky person i know! Stinky cheese, shellfish, offal, etc. The only stuff I won't eat are things on like bizarre foods: bugs, eyeballs, horseys.


Ditto.

About the only thing I can think of I wouldn't try is that raw monkey brains dish they eat in China or wherever.


----------



## Hoot (Apr 7, 2012)

I always find this topic extremely interesting. I reckon I am in the minority, but there just ain't much, if anything, I don't like. I am at the top of the food chain.....I eat ever'thing. Mrs Hoot just lets me be about it although she does look at me sideways from time to time.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 7, 2012)

Bananas--can't stand the texture (except in Banana bread)
Pears--can't stand the texture raw--can handle them cooked
Fishy tasting fish
Velveeta
Cheese Whiz


----------



## bakechef (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm with you on bananas, I love banana bread, but can't eat a banana by itself.


----------



## FluffyAngel (Apr 7, 2012)

Siegal said:
			
		

> It's like the weird innards of an animal: brain tongue intestine liver stomach etc



Yep. Won't eat any animal innards period. Liver is a filter for bad things - I don't believe such was meant to be consumed.  Nor would I even be willing to try things like eyeballs or other unmentionables.


----------



## Zereh (Apr 7, 2012)

Anything and everything that has "cream of ____" soup as an ingredient.  Including dishes that have sat next to dishes that have cream of ____ in them. haha

Hot dogs, jello & peas are definitely on the will-not-eat list. 

Lots of things I don't mind, but would just rather not: hamburger comes to mind, lima beans have been known to remain in a pile on my plate, uncooked celery (absolutely ruins egg / tuna / chicken salads, imo!), tomato-based sauces in general and cooked / baked raisins.


----------



## Addie (Apr 7, 2012)

God heavens, anyting with raisins in it. It like biting into a wet bug. YUK!


----------



## CraigC (Apr 8, 2012)

Addie said:


> God heavens, anyting with raisins in it. It like biting into a wet bug. YUK!


 
I don't like raisins that much, although they are fine in picadillo. Where called for in other recipes, we substitute currents.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 8, 2012)

Addie said:


> God heavens, anyting with raisins in it. It like biting into a wet bug. YUK!



Exactly right Addie.  Ick.  

However I rather like golden raisins.

Interesting now that I think of it......

black raisins=red grapes

golden raisins=white grapes

Makes sense now, I can't stand red wine, but really enjoy white wine.


----------



## Addie (Apr 8, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> Exactly right Addie. Ick.
> 
> However I rather like golden raisins.
> 
> ...


 
I don't drink alcohol, but I can understand your reference to it. I don't like red grapes myself. But I will eat green ones. And once in Texas I had a jar of grape jelly ferment into alcohol. My neighbor is the one who discovered it. After that I never bought another jar of jelly. No matter how much my kids liked PB&J sandwiches. I won't even buy grape juice because of that.


----------

